# More Project Guns



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Digging for parts I found a S&W 1905 38sp that I had started to make into a 32/20 Target model. I was able to find nice 5” barrel and new cylinder. 20 some yrs ago. Was looking for appropriate sight for 1905 model when got sidetracked having to work out of town. Had gunsmith put barrel in. I was always afraid I would twist or crack fame fooling with barrel. Got it timed and shot it a box. At this late date not going to put $200 in a sight with mill work. It’s a Franken Smith but shoots decent with fixed sights. With DIY cast bullets this gun is cheap to shoot. Before primers jumped up it was cheaper shooting than a 22.
Im fixing up H&R 22 pistol, taking paint off 3 guns I got in last deal. Got two JC Higgins pump guns torn apart. Ain’t starting another project till bench is clear.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Never say never!!


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

Do you ever have any issues with the timing on those old revolvers?


----------

